# notification Facebook messenger



## JChris64 (28 Janvier 2021)

bonjour, 

sur mon iPhone 12 mini, j'ai la pastille de Messenger qui affiche un petit "1". Je précise qu'il s'agit de Messenger dans Facebook (pas sur l'application Messenger directement).
le problème est que, lorsque je vais sur Messenger via Facebook, je n'ai aucun nouveau message ni quoi que ce soit.
j'ai redémarré l'iphone mais rien n'y fait...
bizarrement, sur mon MacBook Pro, je n'ai pas cette pastille lorsque je me connecte à Facebook..

quelqu'un a t- il ce souci?


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Janvier 2021)

tu as redemaré ton telephone ? voir avant même arrêter l'application


----------



## JChris64 (28 Janvier 2021)

Oui je l’ai redémarré... rien n’y fait


----------



## aperrottet (30 Janvier 2021)

Va regarder là par hasard si tu n’as rien


----------



## JChris64 (30 Janvier 2021)

Ok merci je vais regarder ... mais je trouve ça où?? Dans les paramètres du téléphone ou sur Facebook? 
( je ne maîtrise pas trop Facebook je crois lol)


----------



## JChris64 (30 Janvier 2021)

Je n’arrive pas à voir ce menu sur mon téléphone!?


----------



## aperrottet (30 Janvier 2021)

Tu dois avoir la version mobile de l’application Messenger et ensuite tu vas dans les réglages de celle-ci pour trouver ce menu


----------



## JChris64 (31 Janvier 2021)

bon, j'ai réussi à trouver la solution...
j'ai désinstallé puis réinstallé Messenger .Du coup, j'avais un message non lu (bizarre car avant, ce message (d'un ami à moi) ne s'affichait pas en gras sur mon fil de conversation);
donc, lorsque je suis retrouvé sur Facebook, la notification a disparu


----------



## Skwal (17 Mars 2022)

JChris64 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> sur mon iPhone 12 mini, j'ai la pastille de Messenger qui affiche un petit "1". Je précise qu'il s'agit de Messenger dans Facebook (pas sur l'application Messenger directement).
> le problème est que, lorsque je vais sur Messenger via Facebook, je n'ai aucun nouveau message ni quoi que ce soit.
> ...


Bonjour ! J'avais le même problème et je viens de trouver la solution. Quand vous êtes dans Messenger (appli du téléphone) allez cliquer sur votre photo de profil pour afficher les options de votre appli. Ensuite cliquez sur "invitation par message". Il y a dans doute une invitation en attente (souvent du spam...). Chez moi ça a fait disparaître la notif.


----------



## Binta bina (25 Août 2022)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> tu as redemaré ton telephone ? voir avant même arrêter l'application


Bonjour,
J'ai une invitation Message qui apparaît sur Messenger mais quand j'appuie dessus, rien ne s'affiche, aucun message même dans les spams, j'ai déconnecter, reconnecter, éteint mon tél et rallumer mais toujours pareil, comment faire, merci


----------



## davidzfr (26 Octobre 2022)

...


----------



## davidzfr (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Ce problème, je l'ai régulièrement sous Android et à chaque fois cela m'agace aussi. La résolution devrait fonctionner aussi avec un Iphone...




J'ai trouvé une solution qui passe l'utilisation d'un navigateur web sur le smartphone.
On ne peut pas supprimer les notifications de nouveaux messages "Facebook Messenger" dans l'application Facebook pour Android.
*
Faire un raccourci vers https://www.facebook.com/notifications sur votre smartphone ou saisir l'url dans le navigateur web du smartphone ou d'un ordinateur.*

Lorsque vous voulez supprimer la notification, ouvrir cette URL puis cliquer sur "Tout marquer comme lu" en haut de la page.


----------

